# B414 solenoid wireing



## Klazzylazzie (Aug 21, 2019)

Got a new solenoid for my B414. Its identical to the old square one but the lens on my phone is broke and new one came without instructions. I didn't get it all off and on in one go. Apparently can no longer rely on memory. It has two threaded studs for lack of better description at the bottom front with nuts. One small flat electrical attachment at the back was easy match. Left hand stud has a piece of metal with 2 flat electrical tabs so I assume that's where the 2 smaller wires with eyes now instead of the sleeves that slide over the tabs go. My question is does the cable from the battery go to the right stud and the one to the starter go on the left with the 2 tabs? Sorry haven't been able to replace my phone so cant send pic. Cannot find a similar solenoid pic anywhere on the net either. Am tired of dragging hay for 5 horses 300 feet on a tarp. Plus my yard and field need bush hogging. Any help would be appreciated. Much as I detest this tractor don't want to blow something up. And cable to battery is disconnected at battery for safety purposes.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Check out these guys.
https://cdn.compknowhow.com/carterandgruenewald/wiring_diagrams/IH 3414-B414-B275.pdf


----------



## Randy3414 (Oct 13, 2019)

Great info, it's like finding gold when comes to some of the info on the IH 3414..

Thanks


----------

